
Streamlabs OBS – open-source streaming software built on OBS and Electron - stockkid
https://github.com/stream-labs/streamlabs-obs/
======
sschueller
I don't quite understand why. OBS studio runs quite well unlike most electron
apps I have used. Why make an electron version?

~~~
ShamelessC
Pretty sure their market is those who aren't as tech savvy. There's not as
much overlap between tech savvy people and video gamers these days.

------
Nalta
Cake recipe. Ingredients: one nice container, one serving utensil, one cake.

